# "Compassion" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter

After a very close race, two of our finest have emerged victorious. Kindly join us in congratulating both of our co-winners in the "Compassion" Challenge:

*Gumby* for her entry, *Mom's New Bag*, and *Fats Velvet* for his entry, *let alone*.

Both will receive this month's Laureate award, and Fats will receive a one month FoWF subscription. In lieu of a cage fight to the death to determine who would have the honor of selecting our next topic (they never let me have any fun), our illustrious winners shall put their heads together to choose the road we travel in September.

Congrats to you both for your continuing excellence. You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Mutimir

Congrats to both of you on your great work.


----------



## aj47

YAYAYAYAY.....good show, both of you.  I like that my votes counted.


----------



## thepancreas11

Oh man this competition really had me sweating. I'm glad I tried it this time. Of course, there are some amazing poets here, Gumby and Fats Velvet the top of them. A tip of the hat to both of you. Well done indeed.


----------



## Firemajic

Congrats to Gumby and Fats Velvet ! Peace...Jul


----------



## Pandora

Bravo Gumby and Fats :champagne::champagne:well done!


----------



## Gumby

Thank you all.  

Fats, congrats on the win, well deserved and it got my vote.


----------



## PiP

Congratulations to Gumby and Fats! Close call at the end


----------



## Diatsu

Congrats you two! :champagne:


----------



## Fats Velvet

Thanks for the votes.  Well put poem, Gumby


----------



## Ethan

Congratulations to you both. Fats Velvet \\/Gumby


----------



## escorial

well done


----------



## toddm

congrats! congrats!


----------

